# Yet Another Lighting Question - Possible Long Read



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay. Got my 55 almost completed...replaced gravel with EC, got CO2 tank filled but not set up yet, gave plecos to neighbor, remaining fish are doing fine, bla bla bla. 

Well, haven't found a whole lot of luck finding lighting for the tank because 4X54 is way out of my price range. Not to mention, all I really want to plant are Anubias, Anachris, Cambomba and Java Moss. 

*
So...would a 2x54 Nova Extreme work okay given the details above? 

Or am I just wishing and should continue digging for a 4x54? *


....


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had the exact same problem with my 80g tank. After MUCH searching I found what may be the only 3X54w setup out there, and very reasonably priced (~$150). I haven't bought it yet so I can't say how well it works.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I may be wrong but I believe all Nova Extremes are HO (High Output) lighting. So whatever watts it is giving off, is actually doubled. The 2x54 fixture you are looking at will be 216 watts equivalent. And the 4x54 will be overpowering your tank. Even with the 2x54 you will want to lower photoperiod or inject CO2 to prevent algae. Or just take 1 bulb out and leave only 1. 

Buy thats only if the Nova Extreme you are looking at is a HO type.*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that a 2x54 T-5 will be plenty of light and if down the road you feel you need 2 more then you can get another fixture. I am running 4x54 retro fit on my 4 foot 120 and its plenty of light for me.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Found this handy chart on another site and thought I would share it. Not sure it's 100% accurate, but it doesn't show HO having twice the output as NO.

Any thoughts on if it's accurate?

View attachment Light Calculation Chart.zip


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, folks. Thanks for your fast and helpful responses! 

Yeah, I thought I read about that "twice the wattage with HO" deal somewhere on here, but I wasn't sure. 

But, Nurse Platy, what is a "photoperiod"? Unfamiliar with that term in relation to fish tanks. 

Cole...that deal on the 3x54 looks awfully sweet. Includes splashguard, eh? Might think about that one, especially with the Cambomba. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

That chart shows the lumen output and lumens are a measurement of what the human eye sees says nothing at all on what the PAR values are. The T-5 HO's do put out about double the amount of PAR that the T-5 NO's put out.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

archer772 said:


> That chart shows the lumen output and lumens are a measurement of what the human eye sees says nothing at all on what the PAR values are. The T-5 HO's do put out about double the amount of PAR that the T-5 NO's put out.


Thanks, I didn't notice that. Very nice to know.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 4 foot 120 with 4 bulbs spaced evenly accross the top and only 2 bulbs have reflectors and I have to trim my Combomba, Pennywort and Ludwigia weekly, oh and I am running 12K and 14K bulbs


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I am running 4x54 retro fit on my 4 foot 120 and its plenty of light for me.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I have a 4 foot 120 with 4 bulbs spaced evenly accross the top and only 2 bulbs have reflectors and I have to trim my Combomba, Pennywort and Ludwigia weekly, oh and I am running 12K and 14K bulbs


That's sweet, dude. Not too overdone and not too perfect. Looks great!


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

archer772 said:


> That chart shows the lumen output and lumens are a measurement of what the human eye sees says nothing at all on what the PAR values are. The T-5 HO's do put out about double the amount of PAR that the T-5 NO's put out.


Ok, so what's that all mean? 

2x54 of high output T5's = 216 WPG or 108 WPG?


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Edit: What archer said ^


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK a soft white bulb about 2.7K I think like you might use in your house looks brighter than lets say a 6.5K bulb but the 6.5K bulb will have much higher PAR than the soft white bulb so in turn it will give better plant growth. The PAR values come from about 400nm-700nm with the best being in the 500nm-600nm range I believe and 6K-7K will give the best numbers usually but you can find quality bulbs in the 10K-14K range that still give very good PAR readings.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

T-5 HO's are 54 watts and T-5 NO's are 28 watts so 2 HO's would be close to 4 NO's and we cant use the WPG rule when talking about T-5's


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a nice link that shows what some of the different Krated bulbs look like and the par readings for some of the bulbs available

tfivetesting


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Edit: above postings were made before I completed what was here previously.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can guarantee if I was setting up a 55 gallon I would go with a 4x28 T-5 NO fixture and then just run 2 bulbs for about 8-10 hours and the other 2 bulbs for 4-8 hours.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would just use 2 tube utility fixtures from home depot. The fixture is $9 and tubes another $6 (6500K). 

just my .02


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

With the Nova HO you can get away with 1x54 for starter then add the second bulb if:

1. Your plants are all established
2. You want even faster growth
3. You feel the need to trim plants every other day
4. You keep up with ferts every day
5. You have some very hight light plants like glosso

Otherwise 1x54 will do just fine for most plants. If you go with standard bulbs (above) then you want 2x54 and rule out plants like glosso where the higher lumens is needed to penetrate the 55g depth to keep them happy and algae free.  A 10k full spectrum or 6700 bulb should do just fine. The 10k will look brighter and "whiter" the 6700 will be a tad yellow.


----------

